# 30" STI Outback MAX on Sportsman 850



## PoPo2013 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have been doing insane research on tires for my quad. I want to use 30" tires but I need to know if they will fit. I have heard of people fitting 29.5" tires on stock 850 but others say you need a lift. I have a 2013 Sportsman 850 XP H.O. EPS. If I do need a lift for these tires can someone point me to the best lift for my quad. I have seen a lot of lifts for 850 XPs but not for xp h.o. eps. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Check with Outkast Fabworx they make alot of different lifts for the popo's.


----------

